# INDIANA 3 female rex babies



## IndyRatties (Mar 11, 2014)

My friend dumped a pregnant female to me who ended up popping out 11 beautiful babies. They all have homes besides 3 females (pictured below) and they are ready to go home as they were born at the beginning of March and are eating solid food. Momma refuses to nurse them at this age. One is a black Berkshire rex and the other two are agouti Berkshire rexes.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

They are adorable! I love rexes


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to be clear, you've separated males right?! They become sexually active at five weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IndyRatties (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes they are all separated. I've had babies before haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IndyRatties (Mar 11, 2014)

Good news - they have all found homes! No need for this thread anymore 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

